# [Advice]My grandfather built this, not sure what to do with it



## traingrandson (May 10, 2014)

Is this worth anything to a collector? I'm debating whether I should try and sell it on craigslist or give it to my grandfathers friend who loves trains. Unfortunately, I don't have much of an interest in trains and would like to find a good home for it.

Thanks for your help!!

PS - The white stuff was supposed to be snow, this was under a Christmas Tree a few times.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is not anything special, just track and switches laid out.
Any trains with it?
I am guessing it holds no sentimental value to you?

I would think Grandpa would rather have a friend enjoy it?
What do you think?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I concur. Having a friend receive it would be the best, I'm sure your grandfather would agree.


----------



## traingrandson (May 10, 2014)

big ed said:


> It is not anything special, just track and switches laid out.
> Any trains with it?
> I am guessing it holds no sentimental value to you?
> 
> ...


I do have some trains, but those I am going to keep or sell. I'm pretty sure some of those are worth something. I think I will just give it to his friend. I just wanted to make sure there was not any real monetary value. I suspected there wasn't.

Thanks for your input!

Oh, and I wish there was sentimental value. I feel sort of guilty giving things away and selling them but I think they would be better off in other hands.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

You can't force yourself to have something that just isn't there. Your grandfather would understand.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

List the trains you have or put some pictures here.
You can find out the approximate worth here. If you want.
You can sell them here too, if you list, an asking price is required and you can add or best offer, in our for sale forum. No fees to you.
A lot of items get sold here and we have a lot of members looking for stuff.
Paypal is the way to go.

You could make a small shelf with some track and cover it with a clear cover mount it on your wall too.

It is up to you.:smokin:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

traingrandson said:


> I do have some trains, but those I am going to keep or sell. I'm pretty sure some of those are worth something. I think I will just give it to his friend. I just wanted to make sure there was not any real monetary value. I suspected there wasn't.
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> 
> Oh, and I wish there was sentimental value. I feel sort of guilty giving things away and selling them but I think they would be better off in other hands.


How old, approximately, are you? 

Maybe there will be a time when sentiment means more than a pizza.

If they are worth something now, they will be worth something later. 

Regret aversion counseling services, inc.


----------



## Oiler fan (May 6, 2014)

This would be a great starter kit for you if you ever decided to get into it. Grandpa did some nice work there, especially with the wiring. That ain't easy.

I'd say give it to me, because I'm a nice guy, but the other nice guys on this forum would gang up on me. Give to your grandpa's pal, it's the right thing to do.


----------



## traingrandson (May 10, 2014)

big ed said:


> List the trains you have or put some pictures here.
> You can find out the approximate worth here. If you want.
> You can sell them here too, if you list, an asking price is required and you can add or best offer, in our for sale forum. No fees to you.
> A lot of items get sold here and we have a lot of members looking for stuff.
> ...


Thanks for letting me know. I might just do that. I will have to find the box they are all in and then I will post photos of them all.


----------



## traingrandson (May 10, 2014)

Oiler fan said:


> This would be a great starter kit for you if you ever decided to get into it. Grandpa did some nice work there, especially with the wiring. That ain't easy.


He had a real passion for it from what I hear. He worked on the railroad his whole life and took that passion to the hobby. 

Just curious, what about the wiring is nice work? I know nothing about this stuff. How can you tell?


----------



## traingrandson (May 10, 2014)

The New Guy said:


> How old, approximately, are you?
> 
> Maybe there will be a time when sentiment means more than a pizza.
> 
> ...


I'm 29.


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

Since you are having a little guilt, may I suggest something.
If this possibly applys to you I'd sugget keep them. If you have small children or plan on having children, especially a little boy, Id keep the trains and lay out. My father wasnt into model trains, but my grandfather was. I still have his trains. Just a thought, if you dont have interest in them, maybe your kids will.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Traingrandson, I ecco the above sediments. Its not a windfall of money but ten years it might be something of value to you kids or siblings children , if you have any. Im forty and just built some stuff out of nostalgia from my youth. My daughter loves it, girls like trains too, to steal someone elses line. If you have the space, or if your parents have the space. Save it. It might just be fun later in life. You could always sell it later. I bet in twenty years I f you set that up for your parents, you'll put a smile on there faces. Its funny how even the stuff you hated as a child bring back good memories as you get older. Good luck.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Forty, I have shoes older than you. Yes, keep everything your Pops left you. I came from dirt farmers, my old Grandpa tried to grow rocks. He left nothing but memories, I have tried to leave some things to my kids and grand kids, now great grand kids, hope they appreciate the little things I plan on leaving.

DT


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

I agree with what sjm9911 said, cause he had thoughts and ideas that never crossed my mind. Also if you have children or siblings with children, consider giving the trains as birthday or Christmas presents. Just another thought for you to ponder. Please inform us to your decision, Best of luck.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

When I was younger I used to play with (read crash and torture) my parents old Lionel sets. Never gave it a thought. Then one day low and behold, they were in a box in a closet. They had been put away for over 30 years. Now, I have a smallish loop set up and run them. Soon hoping to expand and build a semi-permanent layout. Had those trains disappeared, I'd have lost a part of my childhood and theirs. Mom practically glowed when she saw her train running and puffing, remembering her dad running it with her as a child.

Carl


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dirtytom said:


> Forty, I have shoes older than you.
> DT


Dirty tom , I may only be forty but I strongly suggest some new shoes. They have come a long way in Forty years.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, not trying to invoke sympathy and bet their is a lot of old guys like me. I was raised on a bad dirt farm did not get a pair of store bought shoes until I was about 12. So I tended to keep things. Been married to same woman for over 50 years and everyday she tells me to throw those old things away. I just move them till she finds them again.

Thanks for listening

DT


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Made me smile. That's all.


Dirtytom said:


> Thanks, not trying to invoke sympathy and bet their is a lot of old guys like me. I was raised on a bad dirt farm did not get a pair of store bought shoes until I was about 12. So I tended to keep things. Been married to same woman for over 50 years and everyday she tells me to throw those old things away. I just move them till she finds them again.
> 
> Thanks for listening
> 
> DT


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dirtytom, you can appreciate a good pair of shoes then. We all have our history, some worse then others. You can agree that comfortable shoes help remedy lots of achs and pains of a long days work( ive put in my fair share of 14 hour days too. ). I've never met a bad dirt farmer, I cant ever imagine that lifestyle beeing good. A way of life yes, rewarding to a point , yes , but good , no. Its a hard way to make a living. But you do what you have to and appreciate the little you.have. Hopefully, your wife will never find your shoes , and the value of them is only sentimental. I never have sympethy for where anyone comes from or there history, this is what makes you you. To look at it any other way is insulting.


----------



## MMID301 (May 16, 2014)

Yes DT and SJM. I agree. Our past is what makes us who we are. Im 24, have had alot happen in my life already, and alot of people ask me if I could change it would I? I say no. If I change it, it changes me. I have earned each scare, each line, each wrinkle, each balding spot. They are mine, they are my past, my memories.


----------



## traingrandson (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, these are the trains I was talking about earlier. They're pretty heavy. 

Also, I decided to give the train track to the guy who used to work for my grandfather. It's in a good home.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the forum. Secondly, it would recommend that you put these items up for a few years, and see if you still feel like selling them then. As was stated earlier, if they have a value now, their value should do nothing but increase with time.
Thirdly, when I was just starting out with a family after getting out of the Army, I felt compelled to sell some things that were left to me by my father. Oh, how I regret that now, especially considering that I have 8 grandchildren to whom those items should have been available to. 
Anyway, learn from my mistake, and I think you will be happy with the decision in years to come.
God Bless
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

traingrandson said:


> Just curious, what about the wiring is nice work? I know nothing about this stuff.  How can you tell?


It is nice and neat, along with the switch map on the table to flip the switches. About how big was the layout table?


Is that it?
One locomotive and 1 passenger car?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Traingrandson keep the trains. They will eventually mean something to you and your kids. You can always get new track and turnouts anytime. Pete


----------

